# Wanted: Broken Logitech G5 Mouse



## Egon

Alright, well I have a G5 mouse with a usb cable that's almost dead. If you have a broken G5 mouse with a good cable I would offer to buy it from you!


----------



## Matthew1990

Can you not use the standard USB cable??? Just a thought.


----------



## just a noob

Why not buy my G500?


----------



## Egon

Matthew1990 said:


> Can you not use the standard USB cable??? Just a thought.



What? The problem is where the cord meets the mouse. The actual USB plug is fine.


----------



## just a noob

Egon said:


> What? The problem is where the cord meets the mouse. The actual USB plug is fine.



I think the connections for the usb on the mouse are soldered on, so any usb cord should work


----------



## Egon

just a noob said:


> I think the connections for the usb on the mouse are soldered on, so any usb cord should work



They aren't. I've replaced the cord before.


----------



## just a noob

Egon said:


> They aren't. I've replaced the cord before.



Oh


----------



## Egon

Yeah, when the first cord died I thought it would be easy. Opened the mouse up and saw it had to be plugged in. I can't find anywhere to just buy a cord so I've been buying broken G5s haha.


----------



## bomberboysk

Egon said:


> Yeah, when the first cord died I thought it would be easy. Opened the mouse up and saw it had to be plugged in. I can't find anywhere to just buy a cord so I've been buying broken G5s haha.



Pics? It may be possible to repair the mouse by removing whatever connector you are referring to and soldering directly to the pcb.

Also, not sure if you realized it, but logitech mice have a 3 year warranty i believe. (I know my G5 did, and so does the G9 i have anyhow).


----------



## Egon

I'll take some pictures soon... And my mouse is no where in that warranty any more.


----------



## bomberboysk

Egon said:


> I'll take some pictures soon... And my mouse is no where in that warranty any more.



If you have had to repair it multiple times...may just be worth your while to pickup one with a warranty if you have to keep buying broken mice to fix it, as you need to think about how much it ends up costing you each time you buy a broken mouse, pay to have it shipped to you, etc.


----------



## Egon




----------



## Egon

so far it's only cost me 16 dollars to keep it going.


----------



## just a noob

Egon said:


> so far it's only cost me 16 dollars to keep it going.



For $40 you could buy a new logitech g500


----------



## bomberboysk

Egon said:


> so far it's only cost me 16 dollars to keep it going.



Ouch, looks like a ribbon cable which you wouldnt be able to solder. Beyond the ribbon cable, do you know if it goes back to standard solid/stranded copper wire? If so you could trace those back to the cable, strip a bit of the braided sleeving off, and then solder those wires directly to the pads on the printed circuit board inside the mouse.



just a noob said:


> For $40 you could buy a new logitech g500


Albeit you are advertising in someone elses thread...Egons best path would probably be to buy your g500 quite honestly. Especially if he sells his G5 on ebay afterwards.


----------



## JlCollins005

the ribbon cable looks like its seperate from the plug for the usb unless im looking at this wrong but you could prolly determine where wires would go for those pins if you stripped the old usb cable and follow the wires to each.


----------



## just a noob

bomberboysk said:


> Ouch, looks like a ribbon cable which you wouldnt be able to solder. Beyond the ribbon cable, do you know if it goes back to standard solid/stranded copper wire? If so you could trace those back to the cable, strip a bit of the braided sleeving off, and then solder those wires directly to the pads on the printed circuit board inside the mouse.
> 
> 
> Albeit you are advertising in someone elses thread...Egons best path would probably be to buy your g500 quite honestly. Especially if he sells his G5 on ebay afterwards.



Happens to be my price, but every now and then there seems to be a sale on the G500 for around $36+shipping on Amazon


----------



## Egon

Alright here are some shots of the actual cord connection itself.










The cord sheath is knit so stripping it wouldn't really work without ruining the whole sheath.

I still think 8 bucks for a whole broken mouse is fine. If it was just a cord I couldn't think it would be more than 4 dollars.


----------



## bomberboysk

Egon said:


> Alright here are some shots of the actual cord connection itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cord sheath is knit so stripping it wouldn't really work without ruining the whole sheath.
> 
> I still think 8 bucks for a whole broken mouse is fine. If it was just a cord I couldn't think it would be more than 4 dollars.



Oh, that ribbon cable went to a different part. If you are any decent with soldering you could remove that jack, and just solder those wires directly to the pcb. Stripping that sheath back is pretty easy, just cut it with a sharp knife, you'll need to re heatshrink it though.


----------



## Egon

The jack isn't the problem though, it's the cord itself that I need to replace. Where it comes out right at the mouse they have it bend 90 degrees and it really messes with the durability of it.


----------



## bomberboysk

Egon said:


> The jack isn't the problem though, it's the cord itself that I need to replace. Where it comes out right at the mouse they have it bend 90 degrees and it really messes with the durability of it.



Is it just a small piece at the end of the cord or somewhere near the middle is what i am wondering, as if it is near the end of the cord you can just cut the defective part away and reconnect the good part. Otherwise, you could try using just a standard usb cable.


----------



## Egon

The problem is about 2-3 inches from the jack. There is more then enough cord left. But there are two problems, one, the cord's sheath is knit, it's not made out of plastic. If I cut it the whole outside unravels unless I tape all around it. Two, I'm not that great at soldering.


----------



## fade2green514

i have an old G5 laser mouse, and the button double clicks when you try to click it once.

id be willing to ship it to you for $15 + shipping and handling. it works fine except for the left mouse button. i upgraded to a G7 shortly after the button stopped working.


----------



## Bodaggit23

That's odd.

I've had my G5 for 3 years and never had an issue with it.


----------



## Egon

I replied to your PM before I checked the topic. Might we try to bargain? The last broken G5 I bought was for $8 shipping included.


----------

